# puppy throwing up white foam?



## FSUFan4 (Dec 12, 2007)

Wondering if anyone can help me.

I live in Florida and made the ~12.5 hour trip split into 2 days up to West Virginia for winter break. When I got here, my Beagle pup threw up white foam during the night the first 2 nights. Then it was about a week and he did it again during the night. Last night he did it one more time, almost a week later.

He has been to the vet, and the vet did not seem too concerned. He was there because 2 spots on his coat have thinning fur, so I got this Revolution stuff to put on him. Seems to be working.

Anyways, he doesn't act sick, will still eat you out of house and home if you let him, etc. Tons of energy. Any idea what this white foam may be caused by? Change of weather? Sniffing around in the snow/wet grass?


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

did he drink any salt water by any chance?


----------



## FSUFan4 (Dec 12, 2007)

Dana1384 said:


> did he drink any salt water by any chance?


no.. he is just drinking regular WV tap water.


----------



## filox (Dec 19, 2007)

if he drinks a lot, and then run around, some times they will throw up kind of foamy water.... maybe...


----------



## LilTrio24 (Sep 2, 2007)

just throwing in my two cents. my doxie was throwing up white foaming stuff mornings for a while and I posted something about it on here a while back. the responses I got seemed to suggest that it was because he was going too long without food in his stomach. Someone said that it is somewhat normal for dogs to throw up (they said yellow) stuff. I know you said that your pup eats a lot, but that was my problems. 12 hours at night without food I THINK was making my doxie throw up the white foam. I made sure he ate before bed and problem has been solved. I do find it odd though because my doxie also started showing thinning spots on his coat shortly after I started being concerned about the white foam, hopefully you figure it out.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Most dogs do better with two meals per day. Maybe that will stop the night time vomiting.


----------



## Elude (Dec 5, 2007)

I think its probably too long between meals as well. Depending on how old your puppy is he should be eating 3x a day. I fed my girl 3x a day up to 6 months old.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

When I first got Lady she would do that sometimes. My vet told me to relax and that she was fine. It stopped as soon as she got used to her new feeding schedule and started eating better. When I first got her she had been being feed McDonald's Cheese burgers and Beneful all day. I did keep her on the Beneful for about 2 weeks while I was gradually changing her food. For about the first week she didn't eat very much because she was holding out for the Cheeseburgers that she had been used to getting, once her food transition was over, and once she started eating her meals (before she would only pick at it - because her last home left food out all day) she stopped having the white foam.


----------



## FSUFan4 (Dec 12, 2007)

Elude said:


> I think its probably too long between meals as well. Depending on how old your puppy is he should be eating 3x a day. I fed my girl 3x a day up to 6 months old.


I feed the young lad 3x per day, following the serving amounts suggested on the back of his Wellness Puppy Formula


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't think it's stomach contents which is yellow/greenish bile colored. 
This sounds more like respiratory mucus. Dogs that have their noses to the ground will inhale alot of pollens and dust. Mucus production tries to sweep those lung pollutants away. During the day, that mucus gets coughed up and swallowed a little at time. When asleep though, the mucus production gets ahead of the coughing and the result is an upchuck of foam.


----------



## FSUFan4 (Dec 12, 2007)

TooneyDogs said:


> I don't think it's stomach contents which is yellow/greenish bile colored.
> This sounds more like respiratory mucus. Dogs that have their noses to the ground will inhale alot of pollens and dust. Mucus production tries to sweep those lung pollutants away. During the day, that mucus gets coughed up and swallowed a little at time. When asleep though, the mucus production gets ahead of the coughing and the result is an upchuck of foam.


Thank you! 

It is ALWAYs right after he wakes up.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I will agree with Tooney...I have allergies really bad here to dust, dogs, cats (and I am a dog owner, go figure!) and about everything. Sometimes in the morning when I get up if my sinuses have been draining I will hack up or even heave up foamy junk. Benadryl has really helped along with a perscription for Claritin. The benadryl helps to dry up the sinuses so it doesn't run down the back of your, or your dogs, throat...hence can't throw up what didn't go down 
I know dogs can have Benadryl, you could call your vet and see if that's something they would recommend giving the pup...given there are thinning fur patches which sounds like an allergy as well. I also agree with feeding more than once a day...if I don't feed my dogs in the morning and feed them a large meal at night (which was what I did when I first got them) they'd regurgitate their food.  hope it works out!


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

This would also make sense because it started when you changed towns (and therefore changed potential allergens or irritants)


----------

